# Bikeyoke revive 2.0 vs fox transfer 2021



## xtremcath (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi ! I am debating if I should get a fox transfer 2021 or a bikeyoke revive. I like the kashima coating on the fox transfer (and it matches my fox fork), but that is esthetics. Which post works better ? Is more durable ? Easier for maintenance ? Troublefree ? Warranty ? My boyfriend got a 2021 fox transfer and it works well, but I’ve read good things about ease of maintenance on the BikeYoke. Thanks for your input !


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Bikeyoke. It develops less play than the other posts. easy to service too


----------



## AlpineVulpine (Feb 6, 2021)

The Fox. They are not just good-looking, they are reliable. I've got three, including one on my Fatbike, and they work well in all weather and temperature conditions.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

My Fox is saggy again, it feels like it's filled with peanut butter (even from day one) compared to a bikeyoke. You can really modulate the speed of dropping/return much better with the bikeyoke. It's hands down better IME. My fox is probably screwed up from using it in the cold too much. They do not work well in "all temperature conditions".


----------



## Blkdoutindustries (Feb 23, 2020)

Bikeyoke for sure, way smoother and more reliable for me at least


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Better success with Fox, although I had a fail with less than four months of ownership. Customer service for both C+. Bikeyoke had better finish and action. 

Both are good posts and have been updated recently. Unfortunately, I would have a backup regardless of what post I would use. 3-4 weeks downtime sucks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Is this a joke? I have both but the Fox is not in the same league as far as smooth, reliable, and easy to air bleed. My Orbea Rise came with the Fox (with Kashima, ugh, no need to bring attention to a freaking seatpost) and they (shop) wouldn't let me swap it for a BikeYoke. I'll probably buy one and replace the Fox anyway, it's that much better.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

My Bikeyoke snapped. Turn around was good. However the the logos were not lined up and it was oily and dirty. It then started leaking oil in 2 weeks and turn around was a month. 

Fox recently took a month for turn around. Even pre COVID Fox takes forever to warranty an item. 

The way Bikeyoke handled the snapping post issue was subpar. Fox using crap saddle clamps wasn’t much better. 

I personally care far more about reliability than smoothness of action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yamaha249 (Dec 12, 2007)

Fox. I have three bikeyoke revives from my ibis‘s and from a buddy. All the bike yoke’s have sag and need to be taken apart and repaired, plus parts for them have to come from Germany. I have a fox with 5 years of use on it and it has only been rebuilt once. I have two other foxes with thousands of miles on them and they are flawless. Fox all the way.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

BikeYoke all the way!!! The self maintenance function for sag is the difference for me. I’ve tolerated saggy Fox posts between services. It is nice to never have to deal with that on the Revive.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

yamaha249 said:


> Fox. I have three bikeyoke revives from my ibis's and from a buddy. All the bike yoke's have sag and need to be taken apart and repaired, plus parts for them have to come from Germany. I have a fox with 5 years of use on it and it has only been rebuilt once. I have two other foxes with thousands of miles on them and they are flawless. Fox all the way.


Thats not true. Plenty of us service centers for Bikeyoke or you can easily rebuild it yourself for $20. Dirtlabs is a US service center as well. The whole point of the reset Allen key under the seat is to fix sag trailside even. I'm going on 3 years and about 7000 miles on my 185 bikeyoke with no rebuild.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. That's what I call a clear picture.

I'm not mistaken to call these two the best dropper posts currently, though?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Streetdoctor said:


> Thats not true. Plenty of us service centers for Bikeyoke or you can easily rebuild it yourself for $20. Dirtlabs is a US service center as well. The whole point of the reset Allen key under the seat is to fix sag trailside even. I'm going on 3 years and about 7000 miles on my 185 bikeyoke with no rebuild.


Yep, this winter i took advantage of their upgrade program and had bti upgrade and service my two posts (using dirtlabs i believe)


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Radical_53 said:


> Wow. That's what I call a clear picture.
> 
> I'm not mistaken to call these two the best dropper posts currently, though?


Yep. Droppers have come a long way, but for all rider weights, altitude and temperature changes and precipitation, they are not quite there yet. If my new gen Transfer can't cut it, then back to BikeYoke.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yamaha249 (Dec 12, 2007)

Streetdoctor said:


> Thats not true. Plenty of us service centers for Bikeyoke or you can easily rebuild it yourself for $20. Dirtlabs is a US service center as well. The whole point of the reset Allen key under the seat is to fix sag trailside even. I'm going on 3 years and about 7000 miles on my 185 bikeyoke with no rebuild.


Well I have three sitting on my bench with less than a year on them all sag like a reverb does, bike yoke won't warranty them, twisting the Allen does nothing. I don't want to have to rebuild the post every time it randomly developed sag ( both of mine developed sag on rides which sucked!) I am sticking with fox or one up.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

yamaha249 said:


> Well I have three sitting on my bench with less than a year on them all sag like a reverb does, bike yoke won't warranty them, twisting the Allen does nothing. I don't want to have to rebuild the post every time it randomly developed sag ( both of mine developed sag on rides which sucked!) I am sticking with fox or one up.


I've rebuilt my 125 and 160 myself, the 125 was the original kickstarter and the 160 I got shortly after. The service kits are easy to use. The design itself prevents air getting into the oil from being an issue, due to the self-bleed function. Twisting the allen does nothing of course, because you have to twist the allen and push the post down, then release the allen. Then release with the remote and that's how they work.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Jayem said:


> I've rebuilt my 125 and 160 myself, the 125 was the original kickstarter and the 160 I got shortly after. The service kits are easy to use. The design itself prevents air getting into the oil from being an issue, due to the self-bleed function. Twisting the allen does nothing of course, because you have to twist the allen and push the post down, then release the allen. Then release with the remote and that's how they work.


I give people too much credit


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

Bikeyoke over Fox, I have have had 3 Fox crap the bed with less then 200 miles of use. I actually prefer the cheap Brand X over Fox. The Bikeyoke can be easily fixed trail side for the sag issue. Mine went over 3000k without service and works as good as the day I got it. My next post will be a One Up though, clean look, buddy has 3 of them that have been flawless.


----------



## xtremcath (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. It is helpful to read, please keep them coming!
What makes a dropper post sag ? Do bikeyoke or fox have a tendancy to do that over time ? What about when the post isn't as fast or when you need to sit on it for it to go back up ?


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

xtremcath said:


> Thanks for your reply. It is helpful to read, please keep them coming!
> What makes a dropper post sag ? Do bikeyoke or fox have a tendancy to do that over time ? What about when the post isn't as fast or when you need to sit on it for it to go back up ?


Sag is essentially air getting into the oil chamber. Inevitable! It can even begin after one log hard ride. On most posts, removing the air requires a service. BikeYoke Revive has an easy oil cycling function that sheds the air with the simple turn of a hex wrench.

BikeYoke all the way!


----------



## xtremcath (Mar 26, 2021)

bjcccat said:


> Sag is essentially air getting into the oil chamber. Inevitable! It can even begin after one log hard ride. On most posts, removing the air requires a service. BikeYoke Revive has an easy oil cycling function that sheds the air with the simple turn of a hex wrench.
> 
> BikeYoke all the way!


Thanks for explaining ! Do you get sag on a brand new BikeYoke or Transfer ? How often do you need to "reset" a BikeYoke ? Thanks !


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

xtremcath said:


> Thanks for explaining ! Do you get sag on a brand new BikeYoke or Transfer ? How often do you need to "reset" a BikeYoke ? Thanks !


Occasionally. It's so trivial I don't even count it. Having a large temperature swing, with the bike hanging by the front wheel, and the post slammed down for the night.. will generally require a couple cycles to resolve on my bokeyokes.


----------



## xtremcath (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks for your answer dysfunction.

Couple more questions : 

Warranty : What is the warranty with the Revive and what happens if I have an issue with the dropper post ? I live in Canada.

Service : If I need to get parts for the maintenance of the dropper post, how does it work ? Do I order them directly from BikeYoke if my local shop doesn’t have the parts ?

Maintenance : In term of maintenance, can any good bike shop mechanic do a 100 hours maintenance on the dropper or change the oil in it when needed ? It there any specific oil used or amything else that is used inside that they would need ?

I also saw some picture of the dropper post saddle part separate from the post, do the newly design dropper post solved this issue (I would think so because It's now a one piece machined dropper post) ?

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions !


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

I have 3 fox droppers and all have been flawless only changing when I need a new size


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like you should stick to a rigid post.


----------



## xtremcath (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi,

I emailed BikeYoke and received a very quick and detailed response the following day. I was very impressed! I am posting the reply I got here, so that others may benefit from it, if you have the same questions.


> Warranty : What is the warranty with the Revive and what happens if I have an issue with the dropper post ?
> We just newly stated cooperation with Orange Sport Supply as a distributor for Canada. The official service center for Canada is Suspensionwerx, also located on the west coast. so in case you have any troubles with your post, Suspensionwerx will take care of you.
> Orange Sport Supply
> SuspensionWerx - ©2020 [email protected]
> ...


So there you have it ! I'm leaning towards the BikeYoke


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

OP specifies 2.0 on Bikeyoke, with re engineered head. I was one of the people that snapped 2 heads off of original Bikeyoke. What a fatass. Warranty service was fast, and Sacki is gracious with replacements, 2nd time being replaced by 2.0 with new style head, engineered to NOT break. Its been great. All told, I have about 650-700 rides on Bikeyoke, I have NEVER had any hydraulic failure. I have only done minor cleaning services at home Every 100 hours, and one service kit on latest one. Even the ones with broken heads the hydraulics still worked flawlessly. Maybe 2-4 “Revives” a year with allen key, usually if Ive transported my bike in a weird position. Dont forget, the Transfer is also a 2.0, as the FOX DOSS was not very good, and double trigger was stupid. I am loyal to Bikeyoke for sure. FOX is so good now too, except people that broke their seat rail clamps (my Bikeyoke seat rail clamp cracked too, but I had spare from warranty heads breaking). The One Up also is getting GREAT reviews, I have friends that love that brand, and the price is great.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Yep, this winter i took advantage of their upgrade program and had bti upgrade and service my two posts (using dirtlabs i believe)


What's this about an upgrade program? Is it still going on?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nat said:


> What's this about an upgrade program? Is it still going on?


It was to upgrade the internals (v2?) with a rebuild but it had cutoff dates that are long since passed. I think it was on their website.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

yamaha249 said:


> Well I have three sitting on my bench with less than a year on them all sag like a reverb does, bike yoke won't warranty them, twisting the Allen does nothing.


Are you sure you're doing it right? Turn the Allen, PRESS THE POST ALL THE WAY DOWN, release the Allen, extend? That's the main selling point of the Revive.


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)

Another vote for Fox. All dropper posts fail at some point, and the Fox warranty department has always been fantastic.

I just had a horrific experience with Bikeyoke warranty service on a MONTH old Divine. I'm throwing it in the garbage and buying something else. I refuse to ever buy another Bikeyoke product.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nat said:


> Are you sure you're doing it right? Turn the Allen, PRESS THE POST ALL THE WAY DOWN, release the Allen, extend? That's the main selling point of the Revive.


Extend with the lever, NOT the Allen (which just opens that valve again)


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

swinkey said:


> Another vote for Fox. All dropper posts fail at some point, and the Fox warranty department has always been fantastic.


What's the current turn-around time with the Fox warranty/repair department? It always seems to be running around six weeks. While their warranty department may be "fantastic," sometimes it's just more practical to buy a new part than have the bike down for a month or two.


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)

Pre-covid I never had a warranty take more than 2 weeks. I have a spare post so it usually isn't an issue for me.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like you have quite a bit of experience dealing with Fox's repair department.


----------



## xtremcath (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi! Little update, got the BikeYoke and love it ! It is sooo smooth ! Surprisingly, I found that I prefer the feel of the BikeYoke lever over the Fox. Thanks for all your input. If anyone is torn between either post, both are awesome dropper posts and a solid choice, yet, if I had to choose again, I would pick the BikeYoke. Too bad it can't come in Kashima as well


----------

